# Un kilo dejará de pesar un kilo



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2018)

*Un kilo dejará de pesar un kilo: cómo va a afectar a la vida diaria*

*




*​
Este viernes, el Organismo Internacional de Medidas y Pesos anunciará las nuevas definiciones de kilogramo, ampere, kelvin y mol, unidades fundamentales del Sistema Internacional que entrarán en vigencia en 2019. Una revolución en la forma de entender la metrología, explicada por expertos.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2018)

La unidad no es el Gramo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2018)

Nop , es el kilo , que primero fué un litro de agua pura congelada a 0ºC , luego lo cambiaron a creo -4ºC y ahora era de platino.

Pero parece que el platino se había gastado unas moléculas al usarlo para comparar su peso con patrones secundarios . . .


----------



## printido (Nov 14, 2018)

El gramo es la unidad de medida de masa en el sistema cegesimal. En el sistema internacional es el kilogramo.


----------



## aav (Nov 14, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> La unidad no es el Gramo?



Lo fue -de alguna manera, lo es- para un sistema de unidades que existe pero que no es el _universalemnte_ aceptado, el sistema cgs, (c=cm, g=gramo, s=segundo), se llama así por las tres unidades fundamentales que tiene, de las que derivan otras.

Hay otro parecido, el MKS (metro, kilogramo, segundo) que es más o menos del mismo tipo y condición y que se parece al que rige (convencionalmente) hoy en día.

Hoy el sistema de refrencia es el SI, "universalmente" aceptado, al menos a nivel científico, que es el que se está modificando.

EDITO (por el mensaje de printido) El sistema cgs es el mismo que el cegesimal. Hay otros. Hoy, salvo el SI, el resto tiene más valor histórico y pedagógico que otra cosa...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 15, 2018)

No mas para aclarar sin que lo tengan que tomar muy serio: kilogramos o gramos especifican una masa y no el peso! Para obtener el peso de algo en cierto entorno, hay que multiplicar la masa con la aceleración vigente en un cierto lugar!
En la superficie de la tierra es la asceleración de la gravedad: F = m * a
esa misma masa en una órbita alrededor del planeta, por ejemplo tendría un valor de A = "0" lo que resulta que una masa no tiene peso allí!


----------



## aav (Nov 19, 2018)

Redefinición del kilogramo patrón, un artículo del Washington Post que me llegó vía el tweet de Lawrence Krauss, @LKrauss1 científico y divulgador de la ciencia (Dicho sea de paso en su timeline hay mucha divulgación que, creo yo, gustará a los electrónicos y afines)(*): 

Artículo del WP sobre la redefinición del Kg

(*) Por ejemplo (traducción de un servidor, ayudado al 98,973% por el traductor del Google): Esten atentos. Explotar el mundo cuántico de maneras nuevas y exóticas impactará en la tecnología del siglo XXI y aún más allá, de maneras que cambiarán la manera en que hacemos negocios, protegemos los datos, y más...                                                                               
Ver: Distancia record para una aplicación de Criptografía Cuántica AQUÍ​


----------



## Scooter (Dic 12, 2018)

No sé, yo es que creía que al ser una fuerza, la unidad de peso era el Newton.
La de masa sí que es el gramo o el kilo gramo.
Se ve que mi profesor de física no sabía de unidades.

Esa noticia me desconcertó mucho. La leí hace un mes o así.
Confusión de lenguaje coloquial frente a científico.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 12, 2018)

_El Newton es el sistema establecido como unidad de fuerza.
Al menos en España hace años que sustituyó al Kg fuerza en la instruccion para el cálculo de estructuras. 
Las resistencias de hormigones y aceros se miden en N/mm2 y los momentos en N.m y KN.m._

_El peso sigue siendo el Kg. Y seguimos comprando los materiales por Kilogramos._

El Kg es una unidad aleatoria. No está basada más que en un patrón de platino fabricado expreso para definirlo.

En cambio el metro, si tiene una base. Y se correspondía a una diezmillonesima parte de un cuadrante del meridiano terrestre.
La sorpresa ha llegado después cuando se descubrió que la tierra no es redonda. Sino elipsoidal...
El metro está mal!!!

Pero yo sigo midiendo mis obras con mi metro y aún no se me ha caído ninguna.😋

Lo fastidioso es cuando nos cambian las unidades de medida... Kg-Newton. Peseta-euro. Peso-dolar....

Los ajustes de unidades, siempre han sido microscópicos y solo han servido para hacer felices a los científicos.


----------



## aav (Dic 14, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> No sé, yo es que creía que al ser una fuerza, la unidad de peso era el Newton.
> La de masa sí que es el gramo o el kilo gramo. ... Esa noticia me desconcertó mucho. La leí hace un mes o así.
> Confusión de lenguaje coloquial frente a científico.



Aprovecho tu comentarios para aportar alguna cosa: Los sistemas de unidades tienen "dos partes", dos conjuntos de unidades, las básicas u fundamentales que son las que se definen y las derivadas que son combinaciones de aquellas. 

Dadas las primeras las segundas se construyen con aquellas.

El sistema actual, el SI es uno en que elige a la _distancia, la masa y al tiempo_ como unidades fundamentales (hay otras como la de iluminación o carga eléctrica, pero las dejaremos fuera por ahora) esas unidades deben ser definidas. Hoy se trata que esas unidades fundamnetales sean propiedades de la naturaleza y no una cosa construida o establecida por el hombre.

El SI es un sistema tipo MKS (metros, kilogramo, segundo) por las unidades que elige hacer originadoras o LMT por las magnitudes que elige hacer fundamentales, las que se deben definir (Longitud, Masa y Tiempo) pero bien podría haberse elegido otras (aunque si bien la elección es discrecional no es arbitraria pero eso es otra historia) y a partir de las básicas deducir todas las demás (a través de "leyes de la naturaleza").

Todo esto para decir que bien se pudo haber establecido como universal un sistema de tipo LFT (Longitud, fuerza, tiempo) no se hizo, se hizo LMT si bien existió un sistema de ese tipo y se solía llamar ST o Sistema Técnico, dónde el Kg era la unidad de fuerza o Kgf (O Kg con una flechita arriba), entonces la masa (por la Ley de Newton) era una unidad *derivada* que se llamaba UTM o Unidad Técnica de masa F=M x A entonces [M]= F/A , la masa se mide en Kgf.seg2/metro o UTM para los amigos.

En el sistema ST *NO coexistían* (a pesar de los malos profesores) el Kg (masa) y el Kgf (fuerza) pues son unidades de distíntos sistemas con estructuras de unidades fundamentales diferentes (Aunque en la tierra y simplificando bastante un Kg masa "pesa" un Kg fuerza y eso confunde bastante al alumnado pues no son iguales aunque circunstancialmente una masa de 1K pese, "más o menos", 1Kg)

En el sistema actual, el SI, el válido y "único" a nivel científico, _la unidad de fuerza es derivada siendo la masa la fundamental_. 

El Newton es el nombre que recibe esa unidad derivada en la que se mide la fuerza en el SI. Surge de la Ley de Newton: F= M x A entonces [F] = Kg x metro/seg2 (a este conjunto se lo llama Newton) Los corchetes (no los he puestos todos) deben leerse como "unidad de lo que esta dentro"

Y por supuesto en este sistema tampoco coexisten el Kg (masa) y el Kg (fuerza)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2018)

aav dijo:


> Aprovecho tu comentarios para aportar alguna cosa: Los sistemas de unidades tienen "dos partes", dos conjuntos de unidades, las básicas u fundamentales que son las que se definen y las derivadas que son combinaciones de aquellas.
> 
> Dadas las primeras las segundas se construyen con aquellas.
> 
> ...


Luego como hasta donde yo sé, el peso es la fuerza con la que la tierra atrae los cuerpos, el peso se mide en Newtons y no en kg. Aunque obviamente en lenguaje coloquial uno va a comprar 1kg de carne, que es correcto porque es la masa que has comprado y te lo "pesan", no te lo  "masan"  que sería mas correcto. Nadie pide 9,8N de carne.
F=m·a  en el caso particular, cuando la fuerza es la de la gravedad esa fuerza se llama peso y P = m·g y g es la conocida aceleración de la graedad 9,8m/s²
Por cierto la "Güisquipedia" dice que peso son newtons: Peso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## aav (Dic 17, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Luego como hasta donde yo sé, el peso es la fuerza con la que la tierra atrae los cuerpos, el peso se mide en Newtons y no en kg. Aunque obviamente en lenguaje coloquial uno va a comprar 1kg de carne, que es correcto porque es la masa que has comprado y te lo "pesan", no te lo  "masan"  que sería mas correcto. Nadie pide 9,8N de carne.
> F=m·a  en el caso particular, cuando la fuerza es la de la gravedad esa fuerza se llama peso y P = m·g y g es la conocida aceleración de la graedad 9,8m/s² Por cierto la "Güisquipedia" dice que peso son newtons: Peso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



En ese sistema que comenté, el ST (Sistema Técnico) uno de los tantos que existió (de alguna manera existen en el recuerdo) se usaba el Kgf para medir fuerzas, el peso entre ellas, pues era un sistema con unidades básicas o primarias del tipo LFT así que "en ese sistema" el peso se medía en Kg (Kgf o Kg con una flechita arriba) y la masa NO se medía en Kg (masa) si no en una unidad derivada, la Unidad Técnica de Masa, cuyo símbolo era UTM sigla "que escondía" una unidad derivada con la siguiente estructura Kgf.seg2/m.

Ese sistema tenía consistencia interna, entendido por tal que una vez definidas las básicas, todas las restantes pueden deducirse a partir de "leyes de la naturaleza", igual por otras razones fue perdiendo difusión y hoy es un "fosil educativo". 

La idea es (debiera ser) ceñirse a un único sistema, al menos en el planteo de un problema o en un campo de la ciencia y técnica. Todas las leyes de la naturaleza SON INDEPENDIENTES (que sepamos) de las unidades elegidas siempre que respetemos la consistencia del sistema elegido (*)

En el Sistema Técnico el único kilogramo que _"existía"_ era el kilogramo fuerza, los pesos son fuerzas, ergo se medían en Kgf y las masas se medía en otra cosa, una unidad derivada, la UTM. Fin de la historia en este aspecto.

El docente que "mezclaba" la palabra kilogramo para hablar de masas y pesos en un mismo campo de aplicación sin señalar y evidenciar a cada paso que pertenecían a sistemas diferentes contibuía, en mucho, a confundir al alumnado. El que, dicho sea de paso, también se confundía -en menor medida pero no poca- aunque se les señalara la diferencia y los dos sistemas a los que pertenecían...

Esa confusión, me consta, llega hasta nuestros días. Hay razones adicionales a_ la imprecisión docente_ pero eso es otra historia relecionado, creo yo y otros, con el hecho empírico que 1Kg(masa) pesa en la tierra y para 1g "normal" aproximadamente 1Kg(fuerza)

(*) Hay una parte de la física teórica que se llama "analisis dimensional" en que se tratan en profundidad estas cuestiones y que suele ser parte de un curso universitario de los programas usuales de Física 1 en los ciclos básicos de Ingeniería, ...pero no siempre se transita ​


----------

